# Quality difference in Bachmann passenger cars



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I was wondering if anyone could explain the differences between the Bachmann Jackson Sharp passenger cars and the passenger cars that come with the Big Hauler series?









Thanks
Steve


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Steve, Don't know if I can answer your question "explain the difference". I suspect there may be a difference but I can't say for sure as I've bought most of my Bachmann passenger cars off evil bay and I'm not sure if they are from a set or not. I have a few that allegedly came from a big hauler set and they appear to be very similar if not identical to a "Jackson Sharp". On the other hand I have purchased a few Bachmann passenger cars that were real plain Jane types with little detail and no lights. I think it might have something to do with the age of the cars as most of the new ones I've purchased lately have good detail and lights. Incidently, I just purchased 2 LGB PRR passenger cars...very nice but plastic wheels and no lights!??
Don


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Those from sets have battery power lights and plastic grab irons. 
The cars packaged individualy have pick ups for track powered lights and metal grab irons. 
As far as I can tell, this seems to be the only difference I have run across. I'm sure if I'm wrong, someone will correct me. 
Ralph


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

In my experience and I don't know if this is typical but.. I have the B&O starter set that came with the observation end car with the drum head and a combine. I then found a straight passenger car for the set, each of these 3 cars have smoothe roofs, battery powered lights and plastic wheels and grab irons. I then found a matching baggage car on Ebay and this had metal wheels and the roof has a texture to it. The baggage car was used and didn't come with a box so I don't know if it is a Jackson Sharp one but I doubt it. Could Bachmann have 3 versions of their passenger cars? 
Todd


----------



## LogSkidder01 (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings Steve, 

I have collected and assembled four sets of Bachmann Jackson Sharp cars: two nine car ET&WNC consists, one ten car Chattanooga RR consist and a set of nine green cars for a Little River Railroad consist. Due to the various flavors of cars I have purchased over the years, I am in the process of adding new hardware and rewiring all of the cars to standardize the look (metal rails and some repainting), power (from power pickups added to tenders) and lighting (LEDs). 

Chattanooga RR (From Chattanooga sets which included one combine and one observation car): 
End rails and observation rails plastic, but rails by doors are metal. 
First set came with battery powered and plastic wheels. 
Second set purchased a months later came with the metal wheels and track power pickups 
8 other cars picked up at shows and off eBay were a mostly battery powered. 

ET&WNC and cars for Little River RR (With assortment of plastic and metal rails): 
Two cars from the Mountaineer set were battery powered with plastic rails and wheels. 
One car from a Tweetsie set was track powered as I remember with metal and plastic rails. 
Most of the single box cars were track powered, but I did find a boxed observations car with metal wheels and and rails but battery powered. 
I also have a baggage car that included the wired lighting assemblies, but no battery box or track pickups (Duh Quality Control). 

To further confuse the issue, as noted there is also a good deal of variety in the hand rails. I have found some older boxed cars with metal wheels, plastic and metal hand rails, and track and battery powered. For example a Southern baggage car with metal wheels, a battery box and plastic rails; and a Southern passenger car metal wheels, no battery box, lighting and metal rails. 

So what is the answer to your question. I suspect that current production boxed cars have track powered lighting and metal rails, but Buyer Beware!! But get rid of those Drag Break power pickups and switch to LED lighting.


----------

